# opinion on Snow FB Mixed with SS



## shortlab (Dec 30, 2010)

I am putting a spread together and considering which way to go. I thought 10 dz fullbodies with 20 to 40 dz SS. Full Bodies to fill in edges or landing areas. I know most seem to use one or the other. never here people talk about a mixture of FB/SS. how t would they use a mixture. I am trying to be somewhat versital to situations. Plus being able to add to the spread as needed.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm sure it'll work out for ya. But why not just buy Sillosocks? So much easier to setup/manage and you can buy so many more without spending on FBs.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

I run a fullbody ss mix when i really need the numbers, but when it comes down to it and you want to put numbers on the board i put way more faith in my fullbody spread over my bigger sock spread. Of course depending on the feild and what is going on(weather, feeding or migration days) Big sock spreads are great for migration days, ask any guide and he will swear by it. But when it comes down to killing spring adults going out to feed i would run my bodys all day!!


----------



## SnoGeez (Feb 1, 2009)

Besides the hodgepodge of outdated deeks that we still have, I've added about 400 SS, 108 5/8 TNT shells, and 40 fb.

In some ways, I wish I would have just done the SS, cost, pick up/take down, and storage being the biggest factors. The SS just move better too IMHO. However, there is something to be said for the guys that seem to get it done with 300 fb. We usually make a U-shape with our tnt's on the downwind side, scatter a few full bodies in the kill hole and put the rest in small groups downwind of that. Is it better than a whole spread of SS or fb? Who really knows!? It is more work, especially the tnt's. But I don't think I would change anything if I could, just get rid of the old deeks and add more SS!

If I had the money, trailer, and crew I wouldn't mind doing a 500 full body spread, it would be interesting to see if there there were any differences. For now, I'm just going to keep pushing for a nice spread of SS that I can hunt over in Canada and over here on the pacific flyway. Just my .02.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

im with chris on this...

and

if you are hunting adults on the leading edge in feed fields, hunt the conditions.. SS work fine in this role.. 
if its main body migrants (feed or rest area) hunt the birds.. for that SS are 2nd to non... unless money and tranport is no object.


----------



## nryan (Jul 14, 2010)

it works just fine. we just mix them together with some fingers of ss on the upwindside to mimic the more heavily feeding geese. my only advice would be if your doing both have enough of each so that you can run just a fb spread or just a ss spread


----------



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi, I also am going to run about 8 dozen tnt's and about 240 sillosocks. But when you set your spread do you mix the tnt's with the sillosocks or just put all my tnt's on the upwind side and then put the sillosock running downwind of my spread.


----------



## nryan (Jul 14, 2010)

you can mix them jsut fine, havent had any problems doing that but I do like to run more sillosocks upwind, Makes it look like that aggressive feeding front bunch of birds just waddling into the wind feeding, Just keep trying different setups, on days with no wind to hardly any wind, well mix them more evenly, but spread out the ratio when it gets windy


----------



## southLA (Aug 12, 2011)

Down here in south Louisiana we have basically the same birds all winter long. Will Sillosocks be as effective compared to full bodies/shells or should you go for more realism.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

In that situation be where the birds want to be or even in most traffic situations for snows. If you just get hide and make sure all the decoys are in the ground right and have some good sound. You will smash them especially this year because there is going to be a ton of juvy birds to play with. You don't need full bodys to kill snows.


----------



## southLA (Aug 12, 2011)

thanks man. We definitely get lots of action. If the birds are in the general area(30 miles or so), we at least have them flying over our farm. We've never tried very hard or the right way for that matter with snows though. Mainly specks and ducks. Going to have to pick up some socks and a louder e caller and hunker down.


----------

